# Puppies are hard work :0)



## vickieb (Nov 22, 2010)

I knew that it would be a lot of work, but I didnt realise how much! I mean its serious work.... Like a full time job ha ha 

and then its gets worse at 6 months woooooooooooooo BRILLIANT! 

dont get me wrong...... I love my pup.... he is only 9 weeks, so needs to learn the rules ect....... but I am so TIRED  

anyone else out there going through this.....


----------



## Foxychickjo (Dec 22, 2010)

Yes I am. You are soooooooo not alone. My pup is now 13 weeks old and we have just been able to start taking him out for walks.

We have had him for 5 weeks and so far have had collitis, campylobacter and giardia!! All from getting him from the breeder. Ater 2 lots of antibiotics his poo is now sorted but he still hasn't got the hang of having a wee outside all the time!!! 

Bu he's getting there. He has discovered the cat flap and broke it and although it's handy as he takes himself out for a poo, I can't wait for him to be too big to get through it so I don't have to keep going and retrieving him from the garden.

Love him lots but they are relentless and completely tiring. I remember now why I stopped at only having 1 child!!!! ha ha


----------



## keirk (Aug 9, 2010)

Not still going thru it ... Jack is now 8 months. 

But oh yes they are hard work - tho I don't think it gets harder at 6 months. I think its like having a baby but they grow up quicker. 

Enjoy the time ... soon you'll be thinking "where has my little puppy gone".


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Enjoy every minute. They grow up so fast. 
I am so looking forward to getting another. I tell everyone before they get a puppy that its like having a naughty toddler 24/7 

Its ace but remember that what you put in to your pup now will pay dividends later. 
Lots of patience and nothing negative toward the pup


----------



## angelblue (Aug 4, 2009)

the OH slept with otis in the lounge while otis was in his pen.
took him out frquently to pee.

he was brilliant after a while.knew were to wee nicely.

but yep they are hard work lol. worth it tho.


----------



## vickieb (Nov 22, 2010)

Oh deffo worth it  and I knew it would be like having a child.... only thing is, as I have never had a child I didnt realise how hard hahahhaha 

His worst time or should I say most energetic time is 1st thing in the morning.... pinching things and running off with them  He does look very funny tho trying to run off with a big shoe


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Although I didn't rush into buying a puppy I also had a big shock at how much work it'd be. I was glad I had 3 weeks off work to dedicate to Charlie and get him settled in properly, and I had to cope with a very sensitive tummy for a while. 

Everything got much better around xmas - when Charlie was about 5-6 months old. He really settled down, is toilet trained and I didn't have to follow him round the house so much any more. 


Trust me - it'll get better. And the more work you put in now, the better your puppy will fit into your household:thumbup:


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

:lol: This made me laugh. I think its worse than having a child (and i have both) the only thing is it gets easier quicker :lol:

I used to refer to Oscar as the tiny terrorist crocodile 

Hang on in there :thumbup:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Yes did it, nearly went demented in the process, Then just over two years later went and did it all again. Moral of the story, yes you do get through it and if your really stupid,just when life got easy and back to normal you go and put yourself through it all over again.:lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> :lol: This made me laugh. I think its worse than having a child (and i have both) the only thing is it gets easier quicker :lol:
> 
> I used to refer to Oscar as the tiny terrorist crocodile
> 
> Hang on in there :thumbup:


yep i agree with you.


----------



## Maz&Oozy (Mar 29, 2010)

yep agree very hard work, but so rewarding.. my lads just gone 1 year and im getting a new pup in couple of weeks so will start it all again haha


----------



## vickieb (Nov 22, 2010)

thats funny Sled dog...... you have Huskys or Malamutes? they are renound for being hard.... I really wanted one but we decided it might not be the best for us right now so we went with Lab  

I said to My hubby yesterday a baby would be easier as they dont mouth you with pin teeth and poo and wee on the floor (after you have been int he garden for 30 mins.... hahahhahahah ) well, not at 9 weeks anyhoo


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

treasure these days as they really do go fast,it was a massive shock when we got our alf last november at 8weeks and I look at him now and think how our life has changed so much in that year!!At the time you think it is never ending,but a year on and I couldn't have imagined how fab life would be now
I really miss that puppy smell and his puppy belly though


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Awwww.... I really miss that naughty puppy stage  

Hopefully I won't have too much longer to wait


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

vickieb said:


> thats funny Sled dog...... you have Huskys or Malamutes? they are renound for being hard.... I really wanted one but we decided it might not be the best for us right now so we went with Lab
> 
> I said to My hubby yesterday a baby would be easier as they dont mouth you with pin teeth and poo and wee on the floor (after you have been int he garden for 30 mins.... hahahhahahah ) well, not at 9 weeks anyhoo


Im double mad, Currently got a siberian, a malamute and a mal/sibe cross
and also had two other sibes who died at 14 and a samoyed too.


----------



## vickieb (Nov 22, 2010)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Im double mad, Currently got a siberian, a malamute and a mal/sibe cross
> and also had two other sibes who died at 14 and a samoyed too.


:lol: brilliant! I LOVE these breeds... they are stunning. Do you get a lot of people eye balling them while your out... I think they look very impressive.... I live in Harrogate in North Yorks and every other person has a Black Lab  One day I would love to have a Malamute, my Hubs loves Elkhounds.... but we couldnt find a breeder that was a decent distance


----------



## keirk (Aug 9, 2010)

Where are you photos of the little chap then?


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Think I must be mad, cos I have not found it as hard as I thought it was going to be, somedays were a little busier repeating commands and having to physically get him down from pawing the side in the kitchen etc, but I really did believe it would be much harder.

But then i never found my children as babies as hard as i was expecting, maybe I have one of those brains that expects the very worst and then releases happy endorphins at anything less!

I have had my puppy nearly four months and he is 6months old this week, and our life has changed but not massively except during school term time to fit in the walks during the day, holiday times we are always outside generally anyway, but I absolutely cant wait for the summer evenings and the doggy congregation in the park behind our house and just generally being outside, I think the change to your life is priceless.

Hope things get a little easier soon, I am sure they will, enjoy though cos they grow so fast and move on so quickly.


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

i got my pup at 11 weeks in August last year and he wasn't hard work at all....now he's 7 months and isn't exactly hard work...he's just difficult as he needs to be offlead to get a decent run but i can't trust his recall as he's "forgotten" all his training which took him literally a day to learn each command perfectly (i know he can still do this as i taught him a new trick last week he just chooses not too unless i have a very high value treat for him). He doesn't tend to hump much which is surprising although when he's excited he goes for my OH's leg  it's hilarious but i'm hoping this stage only last a wee while yesterday he did a perfect recall from about 200 yards and did a run through of all his commands today with no sulking so fingers crossed i don't have too much more of this and get my easy dog back :thumbup:

(can't wait till i get another one though....wouldn't trade this for the world)


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

vickieb said:


> :lol: brilliant! I LOVE these breeds... they are stunning. Do you get a lot of people eye balling them while your out... I think they look very impressive.... I live in Harrogate in North Yorks and every other person has a Black Lab  One day I would love to have a Malamute, my Hubs loves Elkhounds.... but we couldnt find a breeder that was a decent distance


I also get people, stopping to say how much are they and where can I get one. Worse still Ive had people stop me and cars pull up, asking if I want more or know of anywhere to rehome theirs because they cant cope. Not just one or two either, over the last year or two I could have had 9 sibes which includes a litter of 4 pups some one bred and couldnt sell plus 1 Malamute. Thats without people stopping me to say they have a Mal or sibe and am I considering breeding. Wouldnt mind but I was only minding my own business walking mine.


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> Awwww.... I really miss that naughty puppy stage
> 
> Hopefully I won't have too much longer to wait


Lol, I loved the puppy stage, I miss it too 
Plus Bailey was such an easy going puppy, was hard work, but not too much lol.


----------



## vickieb (Nov 22, 2010)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Yes did it, nearly went demented in the process, Then just over two years later went and did it all again. Moral of the story, yes you do get through it and if your really stupid,just when life got easy and back to normal you go and put yourself through it all over again.:lol:


Have you seen 8 below (film), about the Sled dogs the are left in Antartica.... Cried like a loon watching it..... its a good movie tho


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

vickieb said:


> Have you seen 8 below (film), about the Sled dogs the are left in Antartica.... Cried like a loon watching it..... its a good movie tho


Yes Ive seen it is very sad. A really good one is snow dogs, quite a few years old now but that one is very funny.


----------



## reido (Dec 4, 2010)

im in the same boat, serious hard work. captains nearly got it cracked apart from toileting.


----------



## vickieb (Nov 22, 2010)

reido said:


> im in the same boat, serious hard work. captains nearly got it cracked apart from toileting.


Hey reido, how old is Captain? and what breed.....


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

Yes hard work. I was so stressed with toilet training and finding food that Biscuit could/would eat and digest properly that *I* lost 5lbs in the first two weeks we had her. And I didn't need to lose any weight. I was so happy when we started training classes, a life saver!

A couple of the lines that stuck with me:

Your puppy is not plotting against you, they do not have plans to take over your household and then the world.

A puppy is like a two year old. An adult dog is like a three year old.


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Jonesey said:


> Your puppy is not plotting against you, they do not have plans to take over your household and then the world.


Love it :thumbup:


----------



## reido (Dec 4, 2010)

vickieb said:


> Hey reido, how old is Captain? and what breed.....


he's a pug x beagle (puggle) and he's 17 weeks.:thumbup:


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

It can be hard work, but we never learn and do it all again. lol
We often say Dillon has the wrong name, it should have been Demon or Damian.
He is a cheeky wee so and so, but love him to bits!


----------



## hairydog (Feb 15, 2009)

My pup is nearly 7mnth, and my husband says never again( little does he know)says it's aged him 20 yrs, but it is worth all the hard work, he is much easier now then at the young pup stage, but then when he got to mad, just used to put him in his crate, time out!!!


----------



## bbear690 (Nov 23, 2010)

I have 3 children and i can honestly say Lolly is much harder work lol
She is a 14 week old Boxer, i love her loads though and can't imagine not having her, only good thing is she is crate trained, wish i could put the kids in it sometimes teeheee


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

EmzieAngel said:


> Lol, I loved the puppy stage, I miss it too
> Plus Bailey was such an easy going puppy, was hard work, but not too much lol.


Then the not so fun stage  :lol:


----------

